# Bessey XV5-100 Spring Clamps



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

I've had a set of these clamps for 10-15 years. They have received light-moderate amount of work, and while they show wear, none have failed me. For small jobs, I haven't found a set that I want to reach for more than these.

In my area, they aren't found in-store any more. Can still be ordered, and for not much money ($7-10), but the model has been replaced by much inferior (IMO) ratchet clamps, and I fear they will disappear once stock is depleted.

What I enjoy about these clamps:
- Unlike other spring clamps, these don't "crush" my work. The amount of force feels appropriate to the work (usually glue-ups, where they hold tight, but don't squeeze all the glue out), but also enough to hold my tool-sharpening granite tile to the workbench without slipping. The tips also spread the load over larger area than most spring clamps do, which lessens the likelihood of wood fiber damage.
- The jaw can be opened to 4", much wider than I ever expect a clamp this size to do. They don't feel lopsided or act like they want to pop off the work when opened wide.
- They are easy to use. One hand. No screws to be turned. Just quickly adjust the jaw opening (if needed), and go.
- They are plastic (which isn't great), but they are good quality. None of mine have ever broken.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought several years ago. They work ok but some of the other clamps are useless. I really like the deep option. The first picture tge cla,ps are useless...Not cheap....


----------

